# tv Christmas/festive ads this past season



## melaniehiscock (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's a British ad i found - about the Nativity scene... did they have to to put all those pearl/beaded necklaces on that young girl?

Maybe they were trying to make the costume look homemade? I think most angels in Christian mythology might take exception to the idea that they wear pearls/beads.

It's also the kind of "tertiary sexual characteristics" like hair bows, long eyelashes/eyeshadow that i just wish would stop being used in media.

After all, if the little boy in the scarf had been the Head Angel, they wouldn't have put girl's beaded necklaces on him!


----------

